# Looking for Remington Kleenbore 209 primers



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking a store that has Remington Kleanbore 209 Muzzleloader primers in stock. I hit a few places today and couldnt find any (even struck out at Gunnies, WTF!!!).

I'm running low enough to scale back my shooting before this falls ML bull hunt.

Looking for these things, they work great in my 1MOA muzzleloader load:










-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw some of these at Scheels on Thursday. Seemed like they had quite a few. 

They also had Blackhorn powder at $40/10 oz. that I passed on. I now regret that since no one else has it in stock and it costs an addition $20 to ship, even using the ship to store at Cabela's and Sportsman's.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks. I will stop off after work tomorrow. Thank you 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks again for the tip, I stopped and picked up 4 boxes. Thats enough to last for many years. I made sure to leave some for the next guy(s).


-DallanC


----------

